# Spray Anti-Bark Collars



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm interested in getting one of those Citronella spray anti-bark collars for Miss Mouthy Pants (only when I'm supervising her of course). I'm curious what brand people have used and what their experiences have been. I'd hate to shell out significant money (out of Josie's college fund) and be disappointed.

Josie says: Listen here, punk, I ain't got no barkin' issues! When a thug's gotta represent, a thug's gotta represent!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> [/B]


Josie says: Listen here, punk, I ain't got no barkin' issues! When a thug's gotta represent, a thug's gotta represent! 


LOL! You guys do jam out in your car, don't you?


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> I'm interested in getting one of those Citronella spray anti-bark collars for Miss Mouthy Pants (only when I'm supervising her of course). I'm curious what brand people have used and what their experiences have been. I'd hate to shell out significant money (out of Josie's college fund) and be disappointed.
> 
> Josie says: Listen here, punk, I ain't got no barkin' issues! When a thug's gotta represent, a thug's gotta represent![/B]


I tried the one that Premiere makes and Kissi was not big enough to set the thing off...wasted that money.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've used the collars before for some situations and in general like them. You'll have to shop around and see if one will fit a small dog. I think there is one for 5+ lbers.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I'm also interested in any brands that will work for a Malt. London's barking has become excessive -- she'll bark just to hear her own voice. :yucky: *


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I've used one on my Cairn Terrier, Webster. Since you have to keep recharging the spray canister with citronella, he learned to turn his head to the side (out of the sprays aim) and bark until the canister discharged itself! We went through cans of citronella until we figured out what he was doing as he was hiding in an area of the yard we couldn't see and yapping his head off until it was empty! I think it's a good idea though. Good luck!


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I had one I got from PetsMart. I don't remember the brand though. It worked the 1st 2 times I used it and then they learned in a hurry that if they whine and grumble and growl instead of bark, it wouldn't spray.

Rita


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> I had one I got from PetsMart. I don't remember the brand though. It worked the 1st 2 times I used it and then they learned in a hurry that if they whine and grumble and growl instead of bark, it wouldn't spray.
> 
> Rita[/B]


*LOL!!! :rofl: I would LOVE to hear a grumble or growl over her bark! :yes: *


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smilie_tischkante: I need something to shut up Tinker's mouth each morning!!!! :w00t: He barks for a couple house straight every single morning!!!!!!! Yikes!!!

If you guys have had success, I'm going shopping. Tink is 5 lbs.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We use the Gentle Spray brand and LOVE IT!!!!!!!!
Chase and Ozzy will not say a word while wearing theirs. I don't even have to turn them on anymore, just put them on and pure peace and quiet!!! 
Can't say enough good things about these. It does not hurt them in any way....they just don't like the smell.
We do not leave them alone with the collars on, just while we are home.
If The Boyz are out in the back yard and the neighbors are out...on go the collars. Not one "word" will be mentioned by The Boyz. :aktion033: 

Thank You Gentle Spray!!!!!!!


----------

